# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  subscribed threads

## freshfruit

Hello. I have a number of posts that I've made but in "my posts" it shows numerous instances of the same post. Can I adjust so that it will just show each post as one link?

----------


## shg

You mean you see a link to each of several posts in a thread (which is what I see), or you see multiple links to the same _post_?

----------


## arlu1201

You can go to your UserCP and check the Subscribed Threads.  There you will see one link for each thread.

----------

